# No Internet Access on Windows 7 HP Laptop



## blinknimgone13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Since December, my computer has been unable to connect to the internet. I know the connection is fine because my roommate can get on the internet from his laptop. I've tried all the basic things, but to no avail. I'm to the point now, where restarting my computer back to factory settings is the only thing I can think of to do. And I'm not even sure that will work. If anyone has any ingenious ideas on how to fix my problem, I welcome them all! Like I said, it was working fine a few weeks ago, and then nothing. I've even tried connecting directly into the modem with the same "connected, but no internet access" effect. I've reset the router, unplugged everything and replugged it in, done the whole "netsh....." stuff in the command prompt and restarted the comp. I get the five internet bars in the bottom right corner of the screen with a yellow triangle and a ! in the middle every time I connect to my network. HELP!


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

Go to device manager, uninstall the 2 network cards then restart the laptop. Once it restarts it will automatically reinstall the drivers for the 2 network cards once that's done installing try to connect again if it does not ask you to restart another time.


----------



## blinknimgone13 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with where everything is on my Windows 7 laptop. Where do I find the device manager?? I feel dumb for asking, but I don't have a clue where to find it, and my search has not found it as of yet...


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Right click on My Computer ( or Computer ) and select *Manage *. .* Device Manager*


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

Or go here,
http://www.techtalkz.com/windows-7/515982-how-use-device-manager-windows-7-a.html

There are pictures and such that shows you how to access it.


----------



## blinknimgone13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you both! I really hope this works. The second network card is uninstalling now. I'll let you know if I can connect again after my comp restarts and reinstalls. THANK YOU!


----------



## blinknimgone13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Same error message. The connection was unsuccessful. This computer currently has limited connectivity to "our network" Any other ideas??


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

Try plugging in a network cable and turn off the wireless to see if it works


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Try this . . with the pc connected to the router,

Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD*

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## blinknimgone13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Also, when I troubleshoot it shows the following...








And here's a look at the network connection info:


----------



## blinknimgone13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Will do, I'll try those things and report back. Thanks again.


----------



## blinknimgone13 (Jan 17, 2011)

tried plugging directly into the modem again and turning wireless off. Still couldn't get a connection. Here's the ipconfig results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jennaca>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jennaca-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-EA-48-9D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::88f9:3e45:dded:1a00%35(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.26.0(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 587210518
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-DD-A8-3B-00-1F-16-EA-48-9D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-64-1E-99-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ECC197CD-79E6-46E8-8A95-4E74A91019D4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B40C658F-B100-4B0D-8BC2-09AC39CB9589}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ED7AB00D-AC2C-48D5-A455-03B86CBA1626}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jennaca>


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

What type of wireless router do you have?


----------



## blinknimgone13 (Jan 17, 2011)

its a netgear WGR614v10 router


----------



## zephyr009009 (Jan 17, 2011)

can you connect to an unsecured network? is the driver an updated driver? what type of security mode being use?


----------



## blinknimgone13 (Jan 17, 2011)

havent been able to connect to anything!  the driver is up-to-date as far as i know. and i'm using a wpa/wpa2 security passkey. any idea what's wrong?


----------



## zephyr009009 (Jan 17, 2011)

have you tried doing safe mode with networking? you can do it by pressing the F8 key continuously while your booting up. this is to ensure that the firewall and viruses is not responsible for connection error.


----------



## blinknimgone13 (Jan 17, 2011)

i have not, no. I will try that. So, if it connects fine in safe mode that means there's a virus or something not allowing me to connect to the internet, correct?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

The IP address *169.254.26.0(Preferred)* indicates that it is not being assigned an IP address by the router. As a test, disable the IPV 6 protocol in network proerties and see if it connects


----------



## zephyr009009 (Jan 17, 2011)

old rich is correct, the 169.254.26.0(Preferred) indicates that the router is not giving an IP address to your pc. but doing the safe mode with networking can also isolate the problem, do it then tell me the result.... if what old rich advice didn't work. try to ping 127.0.0.1 to check if the adapter for wired connection is still working....


----------

